# Labour Law - resignation



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi
I am currently working my resignation period and had planned to leave the UAE for Xmas, returning in the New Year to complete my resignation period and take up a new job in the UAE.

*Is it true that you are not allowed to leave the UAE during the resignation period.*

I can't find anything in the Labour Law that says that -- but do recognise that visa and labour card need to be cancelled at the end of the resignation period.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I have flights etc booked for Xmas at home (in UK)

Thanks in advance 

Ian


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Ian,

If you had your vacation approved by the company prior to handing over your resignation notice, I don't see why they would hold you back. As long as you are back in the country before the end of your notice period, you should be fine.

I could be wrong but have never come across anyone who has been told that they can't leave the country while they are service notice period. The company still has your final settlement, etc.


----------



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

Pamela,

Thanks for the advice - that is my understanding to, but they need my passport for visa and labour card cancellation. The company are not being difficult, just pointing out the rules - but I am holding onto my passport  . The suggestion is that I postpone my notice until after my holidays, but I have already made committments to another company and don't want to start on the wrong foot with them!

Life is never straight forward in this part of the world ... .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ian731 said:


> Pamela,
> 
> Thanks for the advice - that is my understanding to, but they need my passport for visa and labour card cancellation. The company are not being difficult, just pointing out the rules - but I am holding onto my passport  . The suggestion is that I postpone my notice until after my holidays, but I have already made committments to another company and don't want to start on the wrong foot with them!
> 
> Life is never straight forward in this part of the world ... .


They will need your passport anyway to cancel the visa so you will have to eventually hand it over to them. It's good that they are at least offering you options, some companies out here don't even do that. All I can say is, best not to burn any bridges on your way out. Good luck and I hope things work out and you get to go back home to celebrate Christmas


----------

